# Can She just fall out of love with me?



## matt p (May 6, 2010)

Ok, another angle...If you look at my other thread you will note how much i love my wife, i adore her allways have!

So how can she do this? she gave me the ILYBNILWY speach! now she wont talk about US and continues on her life as if nothing is wrong, but clearly it is eating her up as her health is suffering! We could sell the house but will loose a fortune. We have a son who sort of knows something is wrong but we have not told him yet! 

I have dodged her and removed myself from moments that we could speak incase she says what i dont want to hear.. that she really doesnt love me. The reasons are to thin for me to accept but i guess if thats it then thats it! but why???

I have yet to ask her if she will consider relate or a councilor, i did ask via email but no responce so took it that thats that.

SHe lives in spare room and is out when im in and then vis versa.

should i just accept it, start proceedings to sell the house to enable us both to move on or wait, give her time and distance???

really dont want to loose her but suspect she has allready gone!


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

No, Matt, I don't believe she can just up and fall out of love with you. No what what happened, no matter what you did, a person doesn't just up and fall out of love. It doesn't work like that. But yes, she can fall out of love with you. It's a gradual thing. Each time something happened that she disliked, or each time you did something to her, she lost some love with each incident, and fell out of love over time. I don't mean that to sound like you did/do anything to her. Only you can answer that because only you know about the things she complained about through the years and whether you ignored her - she would not have liked being ignored and lost some love each time. Only you know the arguments through the years - women hate feeling like they have to yet again argue about the same thing over and over, so she would have lost some love by feeling it is just useless. Again, I'm not saying you did anything because I don't know if you did or not. I'm just offering some examples of some irksome situations that makes a woman fall out of love. Some other examples are if you spent your marriage basically neglecting her needs. Or if you are not a dominant type of personality, then she can lose respect. But no, falling out of love is not immediate, nor does it happen over night.

You can wait it out if you want, but I don't see where that accomplishes anything. You'd just be waiting for the final shoe to drop. I will tell you also, if you spent your marriage being inactive like this, expecting her to take control, then she didn't like that either. A woman wants a man to be in control of his surroundings and his relationship. She wants a man to take charge. She didn't expect to marry someone she had to mother.

But, you certainly can try to accomplish something while you're waiting. You don't want your marriage to be over, so you may as well be proactive and effort to win your wife back. This movie will help tremendously. Rent it. Watch it. Follow the principles.

I wish you well.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you check her computer activity and her phone/text records? If she has met someone else, she will do EVERYTHING you are describing. You may not want to know, but if she is cheating, you DO have a chance to get her back. But you have to know, first.


----------

